# Captain charged with drunken boating



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

http://www.dailypress.com/news/dp-boater_july21,0,1948620.story?coll=dp-headlines-topnews


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Why do people*

do stupid things??

At least no person was hurt. Looks like a really nice boat.


----------

